# Squirrel 2021 Success?



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Went out to take the heater and 20# propane tank from my deer blind. hour and a half drive to get to the property. Since i see a bazillion squirels while deer hunting, figured I'd shoot a few squirrels while there. Sat down and in about 15 minutes started seeing bushy tails. Shot 3 Backs and one fox squirrel in about two hours. I usually dont squirrel hunt. deer anf rabbit guy, but a fun way to spend couple hours.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Haven't been out since firearm season, but saw a lot prior. Numbers seem up on state land around Harrison.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

you cant over hunt them, i shoot them all year round over here,and get loads.the more i shoot the more come back.some times im hitting 15 greys at a time,


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

So far I shot 2 with my new pellet gun.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

20220102_084518.jpg




__
Steve


__
Jan 2, 2022







.177 pellet gun.


----------



## StatGeekRob (Feb 1, 2018)

So I'm new to squirrel hunting--been focusing exclusively on bigger game for so many years. I'm accurate with a .22 rimfire rifle, and looking to get out into the woods more often than just for deer season. I did a little walking last year and enjoyed being out there but didn't see any squirrels for the couple of times that I was out.

Those of you with a bunch of experience, what's the general approach here? Do you mainly walk around and hope to see them? Or do you sit as if deer hunting? I do tend to see a lot when deer hunting, but I like the idea of walking around more than I generally do for deer, since my other objective will be to scope out new deer areas, maybe find a shed or two, and getting a little fresh air and exercise.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Walk, sit, repeat. I usually sit about 15 to 30 minutes.


----------



## StatGeekRob (Feb 1, 2018)

aacosta said:


> Walk, sit, repeat. I usually sit about 15 to 30 minutes.


Perfect.. Thanks.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

StatGeekRob said:


> So I'm new to squirrel hunting--been focusing exclusively on bigger game for so many years. I'm accurate with a .22 rimfire rifle, and looking to get out into the woods more often than just for deer season. I did a little walking last year and enjoyed being out there but didn't see any squirrels for the couple of times that I was out.
> 
> Those of you with a bunch of experience, what's the general approach here? Do you mainly walk around and hope to see them? Or do you sit as if deer hunting? I do tend to see a lot when deer hunting, but I like the idea of walking around more than I generally do for deer, since my other objective will be to scope out new deer areas, maybe find a shed or two, and getting a little fresh air and exercise.



I walk.

I see more when I find a good spot and sit, but I get enough sitting during deer season.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

aacosta said:


> Walk, sit, repeat. I usually sit about 15 to 30 minutes.


My method too and it's very effective. I usually sit between 20-30 minutes to let the woods settle down. I also bought a light weight triangle chair with a carrying strap to keep comfortable and not sit on the ground.

If you walk only, hunt with a buddy. Keep about 30-40 meters apart in a line. The squirrel will hear the first guy coming and hide behind the tree. When your buddy passes him he'll climb around the trunk of the tree and you can bust him...


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Lumberman said:


> I see millions of squirrels every sit for deer. Went purposely squirrel hunting 3 times this year and nothing. How is that possible?


They know that you are looking for them so they hide. When you are deer hunting, they know they are safe.


-VHR


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> Last year we had a shortage due to a mass migration across the river causing a bunch to die. I will start hunting them in Feb and March when scouting for deer hunting spots. Saw an abundance of squirrels this season.
> 
> Still trying to find a good recipe for tree rat
> 
> View attachment 803248


I debone them soak in salt water a day. Pan fry low n slow till just brown. Then shake n bake. 
Love them. 




StatGeekRob said:


> So I'm new to squirrel hunting--been focusing exclusively on bigger game for so many years. I'm accurate with a .22 rimfire rifle, and looking to get out into the woods more often than just for deer season. I did a little walking last year and enjoyed being out there but didn't see any squirrels for the couple of times that I was out.
> 
> Those of you with a bunch of experience, what's the general approach here? Do you mainly walk around and hope to see them? Or do you sit as if deer hunting? I do tend to see a lot when deer hunting, but I like the idea of walking around more than I generally do for deer, since my other objective will be to scope out new deer areas, maybe find a shed or two, and getting a little fresh air and exercise.


Sometimes sitting is better sometimes walking is better. Myself and a buddy would always walk. Other buddy would stay put. We'd do better some days he'd do better others. 

Really easy to see with snow if there's a tree dropping acorns still and squirrels digging for them. Pick a few off at each location. 


I'll be out soon as I don't feel like I've been hit by a truck


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I walk to my deer spots and shoot any along the way. This time of year I do the snow camo to blend and an orange hat, sometimes my vest with game bag attached. 

Then I get to my deer spot and pretend I am deer hunting, works Everytime. The squirrels proceed to approach and start Thier chattering and whatnot like deer hunting and I shoot them too. 

Walk out a different way, my wife does the skinning with a block and gets them done quick, we rinse them and boil them for a bit, thirty minutes to soften up the toughness some squirrel have in the meat. Then bake grill or make these dough things with cheese and peppers. I like the squirrels grilled the best.

Got a trail cam coming from Amazon on Saturday so I'll have to get out Sunday to set it and hopefully shoot a couple squirrel. Need to get my five year old out of the house too so she can tag along.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

I sit about 30 minutes then move. Pay attention to any dig marks you find. It's a good indicator that squirrels are nearby and it'll be a matter of time before they come back around. Check around for hickory trees or oaks. Check the V's of trees very carefully...might see a squirrel head looking at you.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

A squirrel barking in the distance is always nice. Sneak up on them and try to catch movement before they see you.


----------

